# Best budget single coil RDA?



## stevie g (10/9/18)

Greetings,

What would you guys recommend for a good value single coil dripper for tastings.

Nothing fancy we need to get quite a lot and need to keep costs reasonable in this economy.

Best,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/9/18)

Wasp Nano

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/18)

StompieZA said:


> Wasp Nano



+ 1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/18)

+1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke187 (10/9/18)

+1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/18)

Definitely the Wasp Nano

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (10/9/18)

Seems the wasp nano is a crowd favourite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (10/9/18)

Wasp nano for the win, cheap and reliable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (10/9/18)

You guys have a coil preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/9/18)

Also consider the Advken Gorge - outstanding flavour and airflow for just a bit more than the wasp (which I also love). Also the Gorge has a regular 810 drip tip.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pixstar (10/9/18)

Add to that the Wismec (Jaybo) Tobhino and Wotofo Nudge 22.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/9/18)

Wasp Nano (Has a lot of airflow though)

Nudge 22mm (nice restrictive draw)

Wotofo ReCurve (Overall good RDA)

Gorge (Like the Wasp Nano but better; even better if you put fancy coils)

Hadaly Clone or Flave 22 clone (excellent stuff right here but they are clones so probably not the best idea)

Hotcig Castle RDA (Excellent RDA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

Riscle Pirate King RDA 
Stagevape Venus RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (11/9/18)

All the above mentioned and the Drop Solo, for the price you get the standard setup plus an extra pmma cap, drip tip and beauty ring, frosted with silver, smoked with black and ultem with gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (11/9/18)

That's a lot of great suggestions you guys are on the ball!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (11/9/18)

I was against the Wasp Nano until @baksteen8168 convinced me.

Replaced my drop solo with one and never looked back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Salamander (11/9/18)

+1 for the Wasp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (11/9/18)

I have a Wasp Nano RDTA and it is bloody fantastic. It only has a 2ml tank compared to my usual 4.5-5.5ml RTAs but the easy of building and wicking and the incredible flavour made me put my RTAs away. For the price it is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/9/18)

I second the Advken Gorge. Even have 2 of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Riscle Pirate King RDA
> Stagevape Venus RDA


Wasn't aware that you can do a single coil build on the Stagevape Venus RDA. Maybe I should start reading manuals

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Wasn't aware that you can do a single coil build on the Stagevape Venus RDA. Maybe I should start reading manuals
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes you can do single coils on both rda’s. I've done it, no issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes you can do single coils on both rda’s. I've done it, no issues.


Good to know. If possible can you maybe post a pic of the Venus with single build so I can have a look. If and when you decide to do it again.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (11/9/18)

I might be one of the few that didn't like the Wasp Nano , coil too close to the mouth so if you get spitback it's straight into the throat or gebrande tong eina ..... 

The Ambitionz Aequitas is a highly under rated RDA also .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gimli (11/9/18)

Daniel said:


> I might be one of the few that didn't like the Wasp Nano , coil too close to the mouth so if you get spitback it's straight into the throat or gebrande tong eina .....
> 
> The Ambitionz Aequitas is a highly under rated RDA also .....


I had this same problem, don't know if its how I coiled it, but I find the wasp to have a load of liquid spitting and it is very easy to over squonk with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (11/9/18)

Agreed. i had the same problem with the Wasp. Had it for 2 weeks then sold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (11/9/18)

+1 on the wasp , Otherwise get a secondhand recurev . I've seen a few go for R300 .You'll never regret it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (11/9/18)

Gimli said:


> I had this same problem, don't know if its how I coiled it, but I find the wasp to have a load of liquid spitting and it is very easy to over squonk with it


I don't squonk and mine is the RDTA, perhaps that makes the difference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (11/9/18)

The wasp nano proved very capable of producing good flavor in a small form with a plastic 510 driptip to mitigate hot liquid in/on the mouth/tongue/palette.

It's a 22mm but we need a 24/25

What's the price performance sweet spot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/9/18)

Recurve, 450 to 500 bucks. There’s not much out there under that price range besides the Wasp.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/9/18)

stevie g said:


> The wasp nano proved very capable of producing good flavor in a small form with a plastic 510 driptip to mitigate hot liquid in/on the mouth/tongue/palette.
> 
> It's a 22mm but we need a 24/25
> 
> What's the price performance sweet spot?


Check out the Gorge. Flave performance for wasp price. And it's 24mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/18)

I have a brand new Gorge RDA for Sale. Never been used as i already have 1... https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-squonk-gear-for-sale.t52791/
Best single coil i have used and very nice low profile look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/9/18)

Smoke187 said:


> Wasp nano for the win, cheap and reliable


 @Smoke187 what mod is that bud? looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (12/9/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Smoke187 what mod is that bud? looks awesome!


Hi, thats the MuMs switch mod 
Truly an awesome mod and the 22g 0.999 pure silver contacts, on this mod hits like a beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (12/9/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> + 1.


Definetly Second that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (12/9/18)

stevie g said:


> You guys have a coil preference?


Fused Claptons or Staple Coils...Definetly Ni80

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (17/12/18)

Fairly old thread, but I’ll toss in my 2cents worth anyway...

I haven’t tried a huge bunch of RDAs, but between the ones I have tried - wasp, dr sq, drop solo, hadaly clone, goon and gas mods gr1, I have to say my #1 pick is the gas mods GR1!

It’s SUPER easy to build on, comes with a squonk pin installed, and it throws out really great flavour. You can pick it up for R480 from The Vape Industry (might be able to get it for slightly less elsewhere, I haven’t looked at other vendors for it).

This little nugget is a huge winner for me, currently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/12/18)

Recurve all the way for me! Juice wells could have been a bit deeper, but it CHUCKS the flavor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tai (18/12/18)

Asmodus C4


----------

